# When Nurgle and Eldar meet!



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I started a thread in Staff Focus, but have decided I need a project log to track this experiment with kit bashings and GS.

I am building a Deamon army that is based on Eldar infected with Nurgles rot. I intend to have various eldar of one sort or another in different stages of corruption. After doing some work on it I imagine that the wraithbone constructs (armour and such) are infected by the diesis and are forming pustules and inflaming with plague. 

I will have a few fully formed plague bearers in my main squads of troops. I have so far completed 5 of the partial transformed deamons and I am happy with the results. I have another 3 on the table, plus a couple of fully formed deamons makes about a quarter of the troop selections. I estimate the building process for these will take no longer than 6 months.

Anyway here are the first 5 I have completed. Some fo the GS looks a little off but this is due to the petroleum jelly I use to stop my tools from sticking.









Let me know what you think.


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

I like them. very creative and weird. looking forward to the paint


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Good start there, H, I look forward to seeing your progress! :so_happy:


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

mmh..eldar entrails...yum!


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Interesting idea I must admit.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

OK so I have painted the first plague daemon. I am happy with the colour scheme and it has turned out as good as I wanted. Just another 44 to go.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

It's looking good! The yellow seems a bit clean for something infested with Nurgle's Rot, but that's just me.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

What about a kaki wash över the legs to show how the rot is working it's way down?


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

I think moriouce hit it on the head. Heavier towards the top as well and then have almost pristine at the bottom to show the spread of the decay which hasn't fully manifested itself yet.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

nice idea and very nice conversion. The paintjob looks cool, but i would seek a bit more of contrast between the daemonic flesh and the eldar armor, perhaps using a darker and more brownish skin tone for the daemon part


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> It's looking good! The yellow seems a bit clean for something infested with Nurgle's Rot, but that's just me.





Moriouce said:


> What about a kaki wash över the legs to show how the rot is working it's way down?





SwedeMarine said:


> I think moriouce hit it on the head. Heavier towards the top as well and then have almost pristine at the bottom to show the spread of the decay which hasn't fully manifested itself yet.


I have actually blended the green into the yellow on the legs, but I will take you advice and spread it further into the uninfected areas.



Lemmy1916 said:


> nice idea and very nice conversion. The paintjob looks cool, but i would seek a bit more of contrast between the daemonic flesh and the eldar armor, perhaps using a darker and more brownish skin tone for the daemon part


I will think about a darker colour but I quite like that there is little contrast as it makes it easier to blend. Perhaps I will have a more browny colour for the more fully infected models.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

OK with a total change of mind on the colour scheme, I have completed the first 5 deamons. I need to do the bases, but will do a whole squad at a time, they have some temporay bases currently.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Other than the bases will you painting more these guys? And how you think other units might look? I'm curious because I think this is a great idea but it isn't really working in these guys. 

The red/green is a problem. I did that with a lot of my plague marines in years past. The colors are striking as complementary colors are, but they are too saturated to work, especially the red. And of course that strong saturated red+green color relationship conjours up all manner of Christmas decorations.

The one other thing not working is the hard separation between the "corrupted" sections and the clean sections. For a number of reasons including fluff and physical. Physically all that gore, ooze, pus, etc works travel over more of the surface, and wouldn't have such a clean delineation especially considering how complete the corruption is compared to how clean the uncorrupted sections are. If the corrupted parts were less extreme it might work.

As others have suggested, washes, streaks etc. might work to suggest the path the corruption _will_ take as it grows.

I would also offer that the clear line of separation would work better if there were small spots of corruption leading into the clean areas. For instance, little drips down the legs from the gut. Swollen pustules dotting a spot on the leg or shoulder suggesting what's to come.

I know this sounds critical (and it's meant to) but I don't mean that to be nasty or negative. I would really like to see this unit and the potential army work out. I think the juxtaposition of corrupted Nurgly bits with clean Eldar bits has a lot of potential, but that making the juxtaposition to stark undermines it and makes them seem 'forced' together, which I don't think is as strong narratively or graphically.

Anyway, keep up the good work, I'm enjoying watching this project develop!


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

I hope this is taken as constructive criticism and not as me being a dick, because it's meant as constructive criticism. I like the idea, don't get me wrong, but these guys look less like Eldar turning into plague bearers than they do plague bearers cannibalizing Eldar gear. I think a better direction would be to rely more on subtle sculpting of pustules and rot, rather than using plague bearer and Eldar kitbashes. Also, I think painting them Biel Tan but dirty white would really help everyone as far as their color criticisms go. 

On the battlefield how is the army supposed to play? As Eldar or as Daemons?


----------



## parkerdpeterson (Aug 30, 2012)

This is very interesting. I like it! My friend is building a Nurgle army so I have seen some things similar to this but this takes the cake. Great job!


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

Okay, I'm suitably intrigued.









Quaid. Start the reactor. Freey Iyanden.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been doing a fair bit on this project but totally failing to update it. 

This weekend I started on my Soul Grinder. This is going to be made from a ..... well take a look. This is early days but I'm pleased with the results so far.



The nurgling crew


A bit of back detail 


And finally a pot of nurgle vomit for one of the guns, with happy nurgling swimmer.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Haha I love the nurgling wraithknight pilot! Can't wait to see some paint on it!


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

humakt said:


> I have been doing a fair bit on this project but totally failing to update it.
> 
> This weekend I started on my Soul Grinder. This is going to be made from a ..... well take a look. This is early days but I'm pleased with the results so far.
> 
> ...


I love it but you said you won't collect eldar :good:
And will you now stop showing me this like a excited litte girl :grin:


----------

